# Kenda ATV Tires



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone have any experiences with the Kenda Bearclaw HTR tires?
They are 8 ply tires. I think they would work good running through thorny brush. I don't know if 8 ply will be too heavy though.

Any thoughts?

http://www.kendatire.com/en/atv/utility/bearclaw-htr/


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

I have some Kenda tires on my 400 KingQuad. So far they have been great for how cheap they are. I will have to see which one I have (don't believe they are the same your talking about) but I would expect the are good tires. Traction in the mud is good but not like extreme mud tires. I have driven it thru thorns and brush but the only holes so far are from metal nails and screws.


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

I like the pricing also. My use is primarily at the deer lease out west, mostly hard pack and rocky, very little mud if any. The thorns have been a pain lately and we ride through brush a lot. I am going to go ahead and order some.

Thanks for the input.


----------

